# Japanese researchers create faster SSDs



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Scrap those SSDs, for there's a new pace to beat. SSDs boast of incredibly fast writing and booting speeds, but already future technologies that could supersede the Solid State Drive are coming together, in the form of the Hybrid SSD.
> 
> A Japanese research group has managed to create a hybrid SSD drive, using ReRAM and high-capacity NAND flash memory. ReRAM is Resistive Random Access Memory, which could allow for even faster data rewriting.





> The hybrid drive could offer up to eleven times the write speed of conventional SSD drives, as well as a reduction in power consumption by up to 93%. The concern of SSD product life is also reduced, with the researchers suggesting their hybrid drives could last up to 6.9 times longer.


More


----------

